# Green thread algae



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi!

My 29 G heavily planted tank is facing green thread algae issues. I have been dosing it with potassium nitrate and potassium sulphate, along with micors. Light is 72 watts of PLL. Pressurised co2. The tank is newly set and is approximately 25 days old. What to do? 

I have flourish excel with me, and I have just bought Kh2po4. FYI.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Has our tank cycled? Try looking at this thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-algae-control-specific-problems/9594-fuzz-algae-green-thread-algae-green.html


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Veloth, the thread is too confusing for me...

Let me know the ways, as I found that there were general discussions in the said thread...but no straight forwards do and donts..

Anyway, thanks for your answer.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

just dump in some excel 
it will be dead in a day and turning white
and in 2 it should be falling apart


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there a way to completely rid of it in your tank for good, without dosing with excel all the time?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> Is there a way to completely rid of it in your tank for good, without dosing with excel all the time?


Yep, simply concentrate on giving the plants what they need, light, CO2, NO3 PO4, K and micros. For some reason, in a tank with healthy plants there is very little algae. As we all know, life sometimes gets in the way and we have to neglect our tanks. When this happens, manual removal always works best but most people don't have the desire or time to manually remove it when Excel or gluteraldehyde work so well and are so easy.

To manually remove thread (and hair) algae, get in there with a toothbrush and twirl the thread algae on the toothbrush. Get your ferts and CO2 in order and the plants will soon start to outgrow the algae. You will need to get in there daily, maybe twice a day with the toothbrush but it does work. Once you have healthy, algae free growth on the upper portion of the plants, prune them, keeping the algae free tops, and replant them.

Spraying Excel or gluteraldehyde on the plants while they are out of the water does wonders and saves quite a bit on dosing/overdosing with Excel. Spot treating with Excel also works well.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I only find the green thread algae growing in the hairgrass close to the substrate. I take a comb or a fork to remove most of it but it sure sucks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, a comb or fork probably works much better for removing algae in hairgrass


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm, sorry for the late reply, I was out of town for a vacation with the family...Tank is doing beeter than before with mild OD of excel. will continue till it gets out of my way....many tahnks to all of you for the help.


----------

